# What Is The Least Important Wardrobe Item In Your Public Appearance?



## fmdog44

If you are going out say for instance a shopping mall what about what others will see could you care *less* about? As a guy I typically don't go out with more than a one day beard. A two day growth on me I look like a bum. Clothes: Nice T-shirt & jeans.


----------



## hollydolly

Not sure what the question is tbh. Do you mean what item would I not want to be seen in...?


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't go out to the mall or shopping centers anymore.  If I did happen to, though, I don't really care what people think if I'm in a pair of sweats!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm with Ruthanne, don't really care about what others are thinking about what I'm wearing.  I'm usually in jeans or cargo pants with a tee shirt and a hooded zip up sweatshirt or casual jacket.


----------



## jujube

I can remember when it was *essential* that my purse matched my shoes. I would never leave the house with a brown purse and black shoes. Silly me.

NOW I have a black backpack purse and one "dressy" purse. That's it.  I don't have to get concerned with what goes with tennis shoes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

When I'm out shopping or running errands I look like an old scarecrow, people don't tend to bother old scarecrows.

If it's a social event the best that I can hope for is to be neat and clean.


----------



## gennie

I can remember when going down town on Saturday to shop required white gloves to feel properly dressed.  And hose and neat pumps.  Anything less and the clerks in the better department stores would snub you. It was the 1940s.

Now sweat suits and sneakers do fine.


----------



## AnnieA

fmdog44 said:


> If you are going out say for instance a shopping mall what about what others will see could you care *less* about?



Full make-up and fixed hair.  Lip gloss, a tiny bit of mascara for pale eyelashes plus a baseball cap with a pony tail pulled through the back lets me get by without much primping.  If it's cooler weather and I can layer a fleece vest, scarf and ditch the bra, so much the better!


----------



## Judycat

No jewelry, no makeup, and no handbag. I do wear a nice top, jeans, sneakers and usually wash my hair before I go.


----------



## CrackerJack

Denim Jeans!  but I have a pair that I really like with embroidery on that I feel smart in. Shoes that are boring .I cant wear a few of my lovely shoes with high heels anymore and miss them and my shoes aren't glamourous.


----------



## charry

i wear , jeans , black or  blue......nice chelsea boots......a nice top, and a leather or suede jacket ......


----------



## chic

OMG! I'm totally Chic whenever and wherever I go. I wear earrings and matching scarves and shades to shovel snow.


----------



## Catlady

I've never been a ''primper'' **, but when younger I wouldn't be caught dead in public without lipstick.  Now that I am a verified ''elderly'', I simply don't give a damn anymore.  I just wear pants, t-shirt, sneakers, and a black hat and big sunglasses and I'm ready to face the world.

**Primper =  Someone who takes a curious amount of time to get ready; they will take the time to try and perfect every physical flaw with their image.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I care less about jewelry and haven't wore make up in years. What I do care about is that my clothes are clean with no stains and I absolutely hate when my blouse or t-shirt hangs out below my sweater or jacket.


----------



## Keesha

What am I most concerned about when I go out shopping?

Whether I’m clean and presentable enough; clean clothes, clean body, hair, nails & teeth


----------



## hollydolly

OK in answer to the question..I presume is '' what I _couldn't_ care less about'''  when out shopping...

errrm... probably the only thing I couldn't care less about is full make-up. I just wear lipstick , and sometimes a tiny bit of blush, which in reality is about all I usually wear anyway unless I"m going to some function or a party...

Like CJ..I have loads of pretty high heeled shoes, but I can't wear them for too long as I did when I was younger, so now I go shopping in Chelsea boots  or similar ..or knee high boots with low heels..or sketchers...whereas a few years ago I would have worn high heels everywhere and wouldn't have wanted to be seen in trainers unless I was on the sports field ..


----------



## fmdog44

Look at street pictures of decades ago like suits & ties to go to a ball game! The total opposite is the famous Walmart shoppers photos as they are the opposite to the extreme.


----------



## StarSong

I'm reading this as asking what is the least amount of effort I put into my appearance when going shopping.  

My answer - a couple of swipes of blush on my sallow complexion, along with clean clothing that's in good repair. Sunglasses during the day, a couple of rings, perhaps a necklace.


----------



## Rosemarie

Shoes. If my feet are uncomfortable, I'm miserable. So...nice coat, nice hat, smart trousers, and comfy shoes (with matching socks).


----------



## Marlene

Have to have lipstick, a dash of eyeshadow, and mascara.  Although most of the time, I wear Jeans and fitted tops, I also wear a lot of "costumes."  I could care less whether people like them or not since I do    Here's my "Halloween" costume.  I made the skirt from all of my Dad's ties when he died.


----------



## Gardenlover

Clothes in general. LOL - With a body like mine, why cover it?


----------



## oldman

Back in the ‘70’s when I began my flying career, people dressed more respectable. Each year since, it seems that dressing for travel has gone downhill. Most people in first class still dress appropriately, except for those passengers that get bumped using their miles. 

Women seem to dress nicer or more appropriate then men. Young guys generally dress in jeans and t-shirts. In the summer, shorts, muscle shirts and flip flops or slides. I never cared what people wore, but thought that it would be nice if they combed their hair. Some guys look like they rolled out of the sack and rushed to the airport. Note to guys: At least comb your hair, brush your teeth and spray on a little cologne.


----------



## treeguy64

If the spirit hits us, we'll dress to the nines to go grocery shopping. We better get, at least, two people coming up to us to tell us how sharp we're looking. Never fails. Other than that, I'll slob out. Who cares, then!


----------



## Gary O'

* What Is The Least Important Wardrobe Item In Your Public Appearance?*

Any

I could easily go around naked


----------



## Gardenlover

Depending on how warm it is


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> * What Is The Least Important Wardrobe Item In Your Public Appearance?*
> 
> Any
> 
> I could easily go around naked


Removed due to request not to post questionable content


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> It’s as nature intended for those in warm climates.




Yeah, in summer at the cabin, after bathing outside, and sun drying off, I'd sometimes just stroll around au naturel.
After awhile, any clothes at all feel funny


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> Back in the ‘70’s when I began my flying career, people dressed more respectable. Each year since, it seems that dressing for travel has gone downhill. Most people in first class still dress appropriately, except for those passengers that get bumped using their miles.
> 
> Women seem to dress nicer or more appropriate then men. Young guys generally dress in jeans and t-shirts. In the summer, shorts, muscle shirts and flip flops or slides. I never cared what people wore, but thought that it would be nice if they combed their hair. Some guys look like they rolled out of the sack and rushed to the airport. Note to guys: At least comb your hair, brush your teeth *and spray on a little cologne*.


I strongly prefer that men and women skip the scents, particularly on flights and other situations where people are trapped in close proximity for long periods of time.  Even scented laundry products can be very irritating to my sinuses when I'm inhaling that "fresh scent" for six hours.


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> I strongly prefer that men and women skip the scents, particularly on flights and other situations where people are trapped in close proximity for long periods of time.  Even scented laundry products can be very irritating to my sinuses when I'm inhaling that "fresh scent" for six hours.


I agree. Our doctor’s office even has a large sign on his wall not to wear any scents. However, you wouldn’t believe some of the smells guys can produce. One guy smelled like he hadn’t bathed in a week, another smelled like he bathed in onions, another smelled like he had crapped his pants. (We actually moved him. Very offensive to anyone near him. We gave him a choice; move to a new seat or get off the plane. And, I never had asked anyone to be removed from any of my planes, but he was close.) 

Like the old rule states, “There are exceptions to every rule.” It definitely applied here. Given the choice, I would even preferred if he had on some Axe, which to me, takes my breath away if the person uses too much.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> I agree. Our doctor’s office even has a large sign on his wall not to wear any scents. However, you wouldn’t believe some of the smells guys can produce. One guy smelled like he hadn’t bathed in a week, another smelled like he bathed in onions, another smelled like he had crapped his pants. (We actually moved him. Very offensive to anyone near him. We gave him a choice; move to a new seat or get off the plane. And, I never had asked anyone to be removed from any of my planes, but he was close.)
> 
> Like the old rule states, “There are exceptions to every rule.” It definitely applied here. Given the choice, I would even preferred if he had on some Axe, which to me, takes my breath away if the person uses too much.


Eek!  

My dad rarely told stories about WWII unless they were somewhat amusing. One tale I never forgot: Apparently the guys used to call one mate "Stinky." When they couldn't bear his presence anymore a group of them would ambush him, throw him in the showers and stand there until he peeled and washed. With soap. 

Eventually all they'd have to do is mention that it might be time for a group shower and he'd grudgingly head over and take care of it without assistance.


----------



## CrackerJack

A lot of belts plain fancy thick an thin on a belt rack in a wardrobe doing nothing but hanging there...keep saying I will part with them and keep ones I use as and when but when is the question.


----------



## Gardenlover

oldman said:


> I agree. Our doctor’s office even has a large sign on his wall not to wear any scents. However, you wouldn’t believe some of the smells guys can produce. One guy smelled like he hadn’t bathed in a week, another smelled like he bathed in onions, another smelled like he had crapped his pants. (We actually moved him. Very offensive to anyone near him. We gave him a choice; move to a new seat or get off the plane. And, I never had asked anyone to be removed from any of my planes, but he was close.)
> 
> Like the old rule states, “There are exceptions to every rule.” It definitely applied here. Given the choice, I would even preferred if he had on some Axe, which to me, takes my breath away if the person uses too much.


I believe those who wear perfume gradually lose their ability to smell it and thus wear more as time goes along, much to our distress.


----------



## pleinmont

I very rarely dress up preferring to wear T shirts and trousers most of the year round. I haven't worn a dress for a very long time. I have never liked dressing up, I am still rebelling, as my mother liked to put me in pretty clothes when I was a kid, I hated them. I was a toy boy, and now an aging one.


----------



## RadishRose

Marlene said:


> Have to have lipstick, a dash of eyeshadow, and mascara.  Although most of the time, I wear Jeans and fitted tops, I also wear a lot of "costumes."  I could care less whether people like them or not since I do  Here's my "Halloween" costume. I made the skirt from all of my Dad's ties when he died. View attachment 86603


LOL, You're so cute in that get up!


----------



## RadishRose

*The Least Important Wardrobe Item*
scarves, necklaces, cardigans.


----------



## gennie

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I care less about jewelry and haven't wore make up in years. What I do care about is that my clothes are clean with no stains and I absolutely hate when my blouse or t-shirt hangs out below my sweater or jacket.



Exactly.  Wherever did that style come from?   Having a wide stripe - usually white - across one's derriere is so tacky.  Women are fools for fashion.


----------



## Marlene

RadishRose said:


> LOL, You're so cute in that get up!


Why thank you so much.  My fellow book club members liked it ☺


----------



## twinkles

as long as my hind end is covered i dont care---i usually dont travel very far--i wear jeans and a  t shirt--i use to wear make up but i gave that up


----------



## Pecos

I am not overly concerned about how people dress, as long as they don't STINK!
…. and we have a few stinkers around these parts.


----------



## JaniceM

Shoes.  I hate shoes, except when weather conditions make them necessary.


----------



## Gaer

I'm casual; jeans and zipped sweatshirt.  I'm not much for jewelry.  I guess earrings would be my "leave at home".


----------



## Sassycakes

*I have my inside clothes and my outside clothes. In the house I wear comfortable pants and any kind of top. When I go out I try to look my best, A little makeup helps too.*


----------

